# Anyone have clumsy, REALLY fast growing pup- Advice?



## fullerbb (Oct 28, 2012)

About us first:
I am on my 2nd GSD, but my 1st was 30 + years ago in my youth. So I have forgotten a LOT abt puppyhood. At the time my mother was breeding our female, so I grew up with this wonderful breed- My all time favorite! Times have really changed- food-training, etc... Our last dog was an Alaskan Malamute that we adopted & she died last winter just prior to her 16th b'day.

My dream was to get a GSD companion & it came true. We have had Viktor for 2 + months. My 1st GSD was, I assume, of American lines. Viktor is of all German Lines. He is so different than my 1st from what I recall. He is more laid back, smart, attentive, very sweet & BIG. My biggest concern is his fast growth & clumsiness.
I really have to watch him with other dogs, so he does not get any injuries. I have had a recent Vet visit for potential sprain in a hind leg, & he has pulled his joint above his paw (wrist?) twice. He is abt 65 lbs at barely 5 months with still a puppy body & demeanor. He does not have the leanness & coordination of most of the other dogs in his Puppy class & dog park. I get too many comments- "OMG, look at the size of his feet". His Sire is 100 lbs & Dam is 85 lbs, so 1st estimation by my Vet was that he would be abt 90-95 lbs.

I am feeding Viktor a high quality kibble- "Origin"- & mix with a bit of warm water & he likes it. Any tips for my fast growing boy & his clumsiness? Both parents are hip certified. Anyone else have a fast growing accident prone pup like Viktor?

Thanks
Deb


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Is it a large puppy food? Younger pups can be doppy. Grim is like this still when he first wakes up... but then so am I. That sounds like a VERY large pup! What does your vet say about the clumsiness?


----------



## fullerbb (Oct 28, 2012)

I was told by Breeder & Vet- Premium high protein Dog (not puppy) food, as puppy food is missing something? Maybe it is a large dog thing.

Re: clumsiness, the vet hasn't seen anything specific as yet & said to watch him. Sorta hard to tell at his age. I called her when I suspected a slight limp in a hind leg. He wasn't to go to the dog park for 2 weeks, in case he had a sprain or pulled ligament. Considering an xray if needed after age 6 mo.
The dog park is great- really nice pets & owners. Good for play, exercise & socialization. He gets off balance with big puppy play-flops over & down & gets right back to playing. But, we have to avoid any high energy or Alpha lg dogs, as I quickly found out. I only go 1-3 times per week. Our daily exercise is walking around town & he heels nicely. Is mostly coordinated during these walks. He doesn't have a real high ball drive, so that for exercise is minimal & our yard is small. He runs like an awkard puppy- & not like a fast dog or other puppies his age so far- but this fast growth is new to me. I suppose he needs to grow into his big feet for better coordination.

He is pretty goofy when playing. Don't want to be a worry wart, but with this GSD purchase I wanted the best chance of hips & bones I could get. Still, one never knows.

Anyway, we love him!
Deb


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I disagree with your vet. High protein can cause pano, and you have to watch the calcium levels and phosphorus levels also. The limping you're seeing could be 'growing pains' from too fast of growth from too much protein. I'd switch your pup to a large breed puppy food that has a lower protein amount with balanced calcium, etc. I feed Innova large breed puppy because I like the ingredients and the protein is lower. I'm sure there are a hundred threads about diet on here.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Max was the same way! Keep his wieght down..ribs should show. I worked with him to help his co-ordination. Perch work, I also set up puppy grids in the living room for him to jump. Lots of trotting on trails..up and down small hills etc. Seems to be working, gaining muscle and not doing somersaults nearly as much. lol ...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The clumsiness you are seeing is very common in showline and large pups. Not a lot you can do about it as it's all in his genetics. He should be much more coordinated once he grows into his feet.


----------



## fullerbb (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks-
I will look up the food, Innova. I was told to feed grain free also by Breeder & Vet. He is on Vitamins that includes calcium & also Joint suppliments for good health.


----------



## fullerbb (Oct 28, 2012)

ponyfarm said:


> Max was the same way! Keep his wieght down..ribs should show. I worked with him to help his co-ordination. Perch work, I also set up puppy grids in the living room for him to jump. Lots of trotting on trails..up and down small hills etc. Seems to be working, gaining muscle and not doing somersaults nearly as much. lol ...


Good Idea, Our walking is level in town, but the dog park has some hills & there is a great trail I can take him on, but my usual (for myself) 4 mi walk might be too long for him at this age. I give him the smallest amt of food listed on the bag for his age & weight & he doesn't eat it all. What is left is taken away. His ribs don't show & he still has a puppy tummy. He looks fairly lean when you look down at his body, but not bony. Thank you for your reply & tips


----------



## fullerbb (Oct 28, 2012)

Elaine said:


> The clumsiness you are seeing is very common in showline and large pups. Not a lot you can do about it as it's all in his genetics. He should be much more coordinated once he grows into his feet.


I think my post disappeared. Thanks Elaine. Guess the size + feet. He is from working lines & does not have the extreme sloping back that I have seen in dog shows. Is that what you meant by show dogs? I will ask the breeder also- esp abt how the father was as a pup, but they are about to be hit hard by this storm, so I will wait a while.
Many thanks for your reply


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

fullerbb said:


> I think my post disappeared. Thanks Elaine. Guess the size + feet. He is from working lines & does not have the extreme sloping back that I have seen in dog shows. Is that what you meant by show dogs? I will ask the breeder also- esp abt how the father was as a pup, but they are about to be hit hard by this storm, so I will wait a while.
> Many thanks for your reply


No, I had meant german and/or american showlines, but a large pup of any type can be like this. For sure check with the breeder to see how the other pups and the parents are.

I would stop with the calcium supplements right now. This is a very bad thing for puppies unless they are being fed a very bad diet. Most good kibbles have more than enough in them and feeding extra calcium and really screw up your pup.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with the other posts about getting a large breed puppy food. They are designed with the correct calcium/phosphorus ratio.

Just as a comparison, our female who is large 85-90lbs was in the 50's lb range at 5 months. So he's going to be a big boy!


----------



## fullerbb (Oct 28, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> I agree with the other posts about getting a large breed puppy food. They are designed with the correct calcium/phosphorus ratio.
> 
> Just as a comparison, our female who is large 85-90lbs was in the 50's lb range at 5 months. So he's going to be a big boy!


The brand I am getting does have a non grain (I think) LG breed puppy food so I will get some. Thanks for your opinion & all the others who have advised the same.
Deb


----------



## thatsrich85 (Jun 30, 2012)

Id stick with orijen, just get their large breed puppy food.


----------



## fullerbb (Oct 28, 2012)

thatsrich85 said:


> Id stick with orijen, just get their large breed puppy food.


Thanks Richard-
After all the good advice I received, 
I went yesterday & purchased the Orijen Lg breed puppy food. How long should a puppy stay on this before changing to the adult diet?


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

What my vet recommended that I switch to adult food or preferably any food that contained less than 21%. She grew to fast and developed pano 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Alfie bear (Mar 13, 2021)

fullerbb said:


> About us first:
> I am on my 2nd GSD, but my 1st was 30 + years ago in my youth. So I have forgotten a LOT abt puppyhood. At the time my mother was breeding our female, so I grew up with this wonderful breed- My all time favorite! Times have really changed- food-training, etc... Our last dog was an Alaskan Malamute that we adopted & she died last winter just prior to her 16th b'day.
> 
> My dream was to get a GSD companion & it came true. We have had Viktor for 2 + months. My 1st GSD was, I assume, of American lines. Viktor is of all German Lines. He is so different than my 1st from what I recall. He is more laid back, smart, attentive, very sweet & BIG. My biggest concern is his fast growth & clumsiness.
> ...


I have the same issue and have been worrying about my 5 month puppy Alfie thinking is something wrong he’s so clumsy..... had whippets and greyhounds so the GSD is a whole different world. Alfie is around 50lbs with the biggest feet Iv seen on anything other than a lion! Good reading the helpful comments and advice, feeling reassured . Alfie is my world!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is from 2012, the OP has not been here in over two years.


----------

